# Year of schwinn s7 rims & S seat?



## fxo550 (Feb 1, 2019)

What year was the debut of the schwinn tubular s7 and the S seat?
Aaking because i have a speedster middleweight 1951 and i want to know what is correct for that year.Rigt now it sits on a drop centers and brooks seat.




Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 1, 2019)

Speedster middleweights were from 59 to 61 only.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 1, 2019)

wrong rims, seat, bars and not a 51


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Feb 1, 2019)

I believe '54 through the late 60's for S7. Not sure on the seats.


----------



## Roger Henning (Feb 1, 2019)

Seats started in either 1956 but I think more likely 1957.  Those do not look like S-7s but maybe it is just the picture.  Middle weights didn't appear until the 1955 model swith some being built in the last of 1954.  Roger


----------



## fxo550 (Feb 1, 2019)

island schwinn said:


> Speedster middleweights were from 59 to 61 only.



H052120 this is the serial #

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## fxo550 (Feb 1, 2019)

Dizzle Problems said:


> I believe '54 through the late 60's for S7. Not sure on the seats.



This is the serial H052120

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## fxo550 (Feb 1, 2019)

island schwinn said:


> Speedster middleweights were from 59 to 61 only.



This is the serial H052120

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Feb 1, 2019)

fxo550 said:


> This is the serial H052120
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk



So it is a 1960 frame. Assuming the serial is on the rear drop out


----------



## fxo550 (Feb 1, 2019)

Dizzle Problems said:


> So it is a 1960 frame. Assuming the serial is on the rear drop out



Yes rear drop out.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 1, 2019)

August 1960


----------



## fxo550 (Feb 1, 2019)

island schwinn said:


> August 1960



Thanks

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## fxo550 (Feb 1, 2019)

Roger Henning said:


> Seats started in either 1956 but I think more likely 1957. Those do not look like S-7s but maybe it is just the picture. Middle weights didn't appear until the 1955 model swith some being built in the last of 1954. Roger



Not s7s

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 1, 2019)

The monogram S Mesinger seat debut on the 1959 models and the S-7's were first use on the new mid year June July? 1954 produced 55 model middleweights.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 1, 2019)

That style chain guard debuted in 1959.  The illustration below came from the 1960 catalog.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 2, 2019)

Schwinn used S-7's through the last Typhoon/Hollywoods in 1982.


----------

